# Diskussion zur DDoS-Namensgabe



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2006)

[*Diskussion zu diesem Thread - abgetrennt und hierher verschoben]*_ - modaction.sep_

Hi!

Dann müßte der nächste Namen doch mit B beginnen - ich schlage "Brian" vor :lol: 

Eos


----------



## dotshead (7 Januar 2006)

Ich tendiere eher zu Brain. Manche Verwinklungen sind sonderbar.


----------



## Adele (8 Januar 2006)

*Dos-Legende*

Nett, dass Ihr den Angriffen männliche Namen verpasst. Bei Wirbelstürmen und Flutwellen etc. sind es sonst immer die bösen "Mädels", die alles kaputt machen...   8)


----------



## SEP (9 Januar 2006)

*Re: Dos-Legende*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Nett, dass Ihr den Angriffen männliche Namen verpasst. Bei Wirbelstürmen und Flutwellen etc. sind es sonst immer die bösen "Mädels", die alles kaputt machen...   8)


Es wird zwar durchgehend gehofft, dass es keinen "nächsten" Angriff gibt - aber der dann zu wählende Name kann durchaus - wenn ich Heiko richtig verstehe - auch weiblich sein. Das kommt u.a. vielleicht auch darauf an, woher/wie der Angriff erfolgt ...

P.S.: In DE werden ein einem Jahr die Hochs männlich und die Tiefs weiblich benannt - im nächsten Jahr anders herum, vgl. z.B. hier.


----------



## Adele (9 Januar 2006)

*DoS- Legende*

Oooooh, schade.. War wohl nix mit der Illusion von der holden, harmlosen Weiblichkeit    :holy:   :saint:


----------



## stieglitz (9 Januar 2006)

Wenn mit weiblichen Vornamen begonnen wäre, würde dieser Angriff sicher *Adele* heissen.


----------



## Adele (9 Januar 2006)

*Dos-Legende*

Ich liebe Komplimente.   Hoffentlich kann ich dem irgendwann auch gerecht werden  8)


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2006)

Update!


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: DoS-Legende*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *Bine:* 11.01.2006, 13.25 h - 20.00 h (kleinere application attack und wirklich heftiger SYN-Flood
> _Namensgeber:_Katzenhai


"_Diesen DoS widme ich ... ich danke insbesondere ... und dann muss ich noch Dank sagen an ...._" - den Quatsch spare ich mir - Bine weiß, dass sie gemeint ist.

Dennoch hoffe ich natürlich, dass die CB/DS-"Bine" bald vorbei ist.


----------

